# staring at the wall



## Maegan (Jan 14, 2004)

ok i seem to be posting alot today :wink: but anyway, my cat buick (dont ask, my bf named him :roll sits like 2 inches from the wall and just stares at it.....i have no idea what he sees.....must be a ghost or something.....anyone elses cat just sit and stare at the wall?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Maegan - welcome to the forum
I haven't seen any of my kitties doing it for so long. But they do stare at times - it is mostly at things that move though.
I hope you will find an asnwer  for I wasn't much help here :roll: .


----------



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi, is it possible at all there could be critters living in there? I read a case Pam Johnson-Bennet solved where a cat kept running into the wall. His owner thought he was a little nuts but Pam figured out there were mice. Just a thought!


----------



## Maegan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hmm.......that very well could be it! we live in a house thats like 100 years old so im sure there are mice in there running aroound


----------



## Freds Mom (Jan 9, 2004)

Both of my kitties were into staring. Fred just sits and stares at nothing or at me for the longest time. Maybe they are sort of just spacing out and relaxing.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

One thing i hate is when u have lots of kitties, and suddenly they all turn around all look at the wall, like something is there u cannot sence.....scary


----------



## Specter (Jan 15, 2004)

My cat has only recently started staring at the wall, although he isnt just spacing out, he seems genuinely interested. Now and again he will dive at a shadow, or the shiney hinges on the door. Its odd because in his 11 years here, he never did that. Now, he'll crawl under desks, or sit beside dressers, and just watch. Do cats go senile? Or maybe find their inner kitten?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Senile? Actually as funny as that sounds, it could be. Think about how old your cat is in cat years -- and compare that with a human. Cats go through the same things we do when we age...arthritis, sensitive bowels, loss of hearing and sight, and yes...they even get senile.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

my cat has a daily routine of staring at the floor for about 3 mins. and then leaving. But I really dont know why he does that.


----------



## Tae (Sep 19, 2003)

My cat once just sat down and starting staring at the wall. Then my dogs came and they sat down next to her and stared at the wall to see what was up. Ten seconds later my dogs left to go play tug-of-war, but my cat just kept staring. Abruptly she curled up in her cat furniture thing and just went to sleep. It was kind of weird when it happened, but now it seems really funny. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I believe they may be able to see things that we can't. If thats not it, they just like spacing out and thinking. My cats love staring especially Twinkie when he sits on top of the trash can in the kitchen he will stare and meow really weird. :roll:


----------

